# Gripping a Comb during Labor? Reflexology question



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

So, I was reading thru a book my midwife gave me called Special Delivery and I noticed a picture with a hand and pressure points. I read the section about it and it says that in reflexology these points at the bottom of your fingers, the palm side under your knuckle and at the tips are related to the uterus. This was the explanation for gripping something, like sheets, bedposts, dh's hand, etc. tightly during labor pains. A reflexologist/acupunturist suggested using a comb during labor to grip and it would provide the best pressure on the points. It also said that women using this method had quicker, less painful labors.

Anyone used this technique? Or heard of it?

I say it is worth a try at least...


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I read about this in a book about message during pregnancy and labor. I think I will keep it in mind to try.

I too would love to hear if anyone has tried it.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, I did it. I highly recommend it. I had a very fast and traumatic labor and birth in the hospital. I had a doula who had shown me the combs at a prenatal visit and I told her then that I didn't think I would like them, but we could try in the moment and see. Well, there I was at the hospital in horrible horrible pain with labor speeding along at a rate faster than I could deal with. For a great variety of reasons, I had asked for nubain for the pain but it was taking forever for anyone to bring it to me. During contractions I was sort of searching with my hands for something to grab onto, I think to feel more grounded. My doula slipped a comb into my hand and I squeezed it instantly. It was awesome! It did help with the pain, though I was still very much in pain, but it definitely made a noticeable difference and provided me with a bit of instant relief. I remembered her slipping it into my hand, but I didn't remember what ever happened to it after that. I asked Dh one day if I used it for very long, or if I just dropped it after that contraction. He said that after Ds was born he pried it out of my still tightly squeezed hand







I recommended it to my sister and SIL when they had their babies, but they both looked at me like I was crazy and never tried it. It really made a huge difference for me, it was one of the only things that did.


----------



## jecaly (Oct 6, 2003)

so, these are special reflexology combs, or just hair combs? any more info? i'm intrigued.

*j


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I held a small black hair comb in each hand, squeezing them into my palm, while I was in labor with my second. I'm not sure how my labor and delivery would have been affected without holding them, but it actually went pretty fast. And I liked the sensation when I tried it, which is why I kept on with it.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I would've liked this during my last birth -- wish I had thought of it! I kept grabbing at my own leg -- for me, at least part of it was an alternative sensation (other than the contraction) to distract me from the pain. Sort of like when you hurt your finger, your first instinct is to squeeze your hand really hard.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

I used it with my second labor for my daughter (over 24 years ago)... I just used regular combs. It helped.

J.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Neat. I will totally give this a try. I'm glad this was posted, not something I would have considered...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Which way round do you hold the combs? How long are the teeth?

I have a few combs in my house that would probably cause serious injury if gripped during labor.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

I didn't use any special kind of combs, just smallish pocket-sized combs that you can get in any cheap family-sized bags of combs.

Maybe someone can describe it in more detail or could recommend a reflexology book or website that would have this info- or perhaps one could contact one's provider or even a reflexologist to explore further.

Do your will.

J.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

I used two combs. They were mens combs with the all the same size teeth, with blunt ends NOT pointed ends. I loved them. Didn't want to let go the whole labour. My labour was 14.5 hrs and painful. So who knows if it could have been longer or more painful without them. That is enough reason to use them in my opinion.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Check out the pdf at this link- has depiction of comb-grasping near the end.

http://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/ac...cupressure.pdf

Can't say if the info at the link is good/bad/indifferent, so do your will and follow your inner knowing about it. It's up to you.

Do your will... J.


----------

